# Deer #5 for 2015



## sawtooth (Sep 26, 2015)

I got rained out in the mountains so I decided to come home a day early. After a long ride and unpacking all my wet junk I still had a little daylight left. So I showered quick and decided to sit in the woods until dark. I grabbed my bow and headed down the trail. It wasn't long at all before two skint heads walked in on the very same trail. A few minutes and one cedar arrow later- deer #5 got to go with me to the processor. It never gets old to me and I'm thankful for every bit of it. 
Martin X200 recurve 45@28
Cedar arrow from wapiti
Magnus II 125gr.


----------



## JBranch (Sep 26, 2015)

Deer killing machine!!!


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 26, 2015)

Wow. Great season and it has barely gotten started.


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 27, 2015)

Amazing!  Great job once again!! You're a magnet buddy! Keep at em..


----------



## dutchman (Sep 27, 2015)

Go, Dendy!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 27, 2015)

You da man!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 27, 2015)

Stone cold killer!


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 27, 2015)

I ain't surprised. I've shot with him!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 27, 2015)

Good job Dendy


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 27, 2015)

She's a biggun!    6 more to go......right after you texted me I had three come in. Had spike at 6 yds, a small doe at 14 and a grown one at 16. She gave me the first quartering shot and I took it. Missed! The line was good just right.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 27, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> She's a biggun!    6 more to go......right after you texted me I had three come in. Had spike at 6 yds, a small doe at 14 and a grown one at 16. She gave me the first quartering shot and I took it. Missed! The line was good just right.



What bow? Maybe little sister don't like you no mo!! Haha.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 27, 2015)

Very nice! Looks like a perfect shot.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 27, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> What bow? Maybe little sister don't like you no mo!! Haha.



Had I had it pointed at the offside leg it would have been different. Seems I remember aiming a little right and it squeezed by her. I ended up w 5 deer in range but just one opportunity


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 27, 2015)

You are on a roll, congrats,


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 27, 2015)

Congrats Brother. You stacking em up!!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Perfect shot Dendy! Congrats on #5.

 I was wondering if you would write a book containing all your secrets to success, including pictures. Then you could title the book, "Stuff that Dave doesn't do, that's why I shot five deer, and Dave's got zero!" 

 You are well on the way to tagging out this season!


----------



## rnfarley (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice shot! Congrats again man!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 27, 2015)

Man... Your on a roll!!!


----------



## Clipper (Sep 27, 2015)

Beautiful doe, Dendy.  Shot from the ground, as well.  We may have to give you the "Yoda of deer hunting" award this year.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 27, 2015)

Good deal buddy!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 27, 2015)

Way to go bud, you're puttin a hurtin on 'em.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 27, 2015)

Good shooting Dendy.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 27, 2015)

Good job sir!RC


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 27, 2015)

Great job Dendy, I wonder if the game up there realized how lucky they were that it ws raining? It was good talkin with you this weekend, look forward to doing it again sometime.


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice job!  Halfway tagged out and it's almost Oct.


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 28, 2015)

Dang D!! I've hunted 13 times so far this year and have yet to see a deer and you've shot 5!! Good job buddy!! Couldn't be more proud of you!


----------



## BBowman (Sep 28, 2015)

I think the deer have posted your pic on their post office wall. Congrats.


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 28, 2015)

Great Shot!


----------



## GrayG (Sep 28, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Stickman1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Lot of deer meat there I guess the whole family enjoys venison!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 28, 2015)

Stickman1 said:


> Lot of deer meat there I guess the whole family enjoys venison!



yep. We love it. My freezer went out in or around July and I lost a good bit of stuff. I hated that, but.... 
 I can't wait for some deer chili, lasagna, tacos, vegetable soup, burgers, backstrap in bacon, cubed steak in bacon, croc-pot stew, backstrap jalepeNo poppers and on and on...... yessir- we likes the deer.


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 28, 2015)

Backstrap jalapeño poppers? Those sound delicious


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 28, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> I can't wait for some deer chili, lasagna, tacos, vegetable soup, burgers, backstrap in bacon, cubed steak in bacon, croc-pot stew, backstrap jalepeNo poppers and on and on...... yessir- we likes the deer.



U starting to sound a bit like Forest Gump's friend Bubba talking about shrimp.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 29, 2015)

Man, you sure make it look easy. Congratulations Dendy!


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 30, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> yep. We love it. My freezer went out in or around July and I lost a good bit of stuff. I hated that, but....
> I can't wait for some deer chili, lasagna, tacos, vegetable soup, burgers, backstrap in bacon, cubed steak in bacon, croc-pot stew, backstrap jalepeNo poppers and on and on...... yessir- we likes the deer.



Dendy, I'm jealous!!   Dang Lonestar Tick.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 30, 2015)

Some bad dudes here.


----------

